# Favorite chew/dip



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone else like dip cause i do


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I try Redman when I was tadpole once and only once,curb me real quick on chewing.

I do like smooth cigar tho.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And what's the purpose of these polls I wonder.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

well i just like to do the polls there fun i think


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahhhh dang..thought this was about pole like pole dancer. :dazed:


----------

